# Bad luck makes your sofa farty! I'm totally serious.



## Leebles (Sep 27, 2013)

I have this "memorial" basement where I store all my pictures of my villagers. I put a sofa and a Lovely Phone in there  for decoration. Today I went in and sat down because I was missing a villager who moved out. The sofa made a fart noise. I was really surprised because, even though I laughed my ass off when it happened in City Folk, that hadn't happened in New Leaf yet.

Since I was wearing a QR code dress instead of a "real" in-game dress, I wondered if it had something to do with luck. I consulted the Lovely Phone, and it told me to wear a tank dress. I put on a tank dress, sat down, and lo and behold, the farts were gone. It made the nice rustly noise instead. I wondered if it was just random chance making me see patterns where there were none, so I put my QR code dress back on, sat down, and it farted all over me again. 

So there you go. If you didn't care about luck before, I bet you do now.


----------



## katie. (Sep 27, 2013)

hahah i remember when you sat on watermelon chair in ww it made a farty sound


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 27, 2013)

Hahaha pretty crazy observation. 
I used to laugh so hard cause the froggy chair was so cute but it made the funniest fart sound!


----------



## Roselia (Sep 27, 2013)

LOL so that's why i heard random fart noises sometime when sitting!!

i was so confused / amused.


----------



## rivulet (Sep 27, 2013)

my sweets couch makes a farty noise all the time o:


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 27, 2013)

Lol!!
My box sofa always make that noise!!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 27, 2013)

And here I was thinking it was to do with all the dairy products I'd been drinking.


----------



## Lady SleepsAlot (Sep 27, 2013)

My golden bench made a fart noise one day when I sat down and I found it so weird! That explains it


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 27, 2013)

SO IT'S BAD LUCK THAT MAKES ME FART?!
Oh.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Sep 27, 2013)

My sleek set couch and chair do the same


----------



## ben_nyc (Sep 27, 2013)

Oo, I didn't know this!  ^_^


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 27, 2013)

I so rarely sit down on the couch in my house that I probably never would've realised this on my own.

How amusing.


----------

